# Fave eye Creams?



## Chelsea (Apr 24, 2005)

me: biotherm source therapie eye, hydra detox eye, and the now disc loreal hydrafresh circle eraser. I also love my vichy cool stick


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 24, 2005)

origins perfect world for eyes, origins high potency night-a-mins for eyes!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 25, 2005)

It's not ideal, but Clinique All About Eyes is very temperamental in that it chooses when it likes to deflate undereye puffiness, strange. I once tried Bobbi Brown's hydrating eye cream and that is the best stuff I've ever used under my eyes, it considerably lessened swelling and appearance of dark circles. Will get it when I use up my AAE.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 25, 2005)

bobbi brown hydrating eye cream


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 25, 2005)

Korres!!!!

:loveya::loveya::loveya::loveya:


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 26, 2005)

im so cheap when it comes to skin care..lol I always like to find a cheaper way but also a good way as well..so I use a vitaemen E pill and punch a hole in it and use that as an eye cream and mortizier..works great!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 27, 2005)

Hydra-Deto2x Eyes (Biotherm) is my fave. I already tested Source Therapie Eyes, but its just nice for dry skin, so its not for me. (I want something for my dark undereyes circles)


----------



## fiejenn1 (Apr 28, 2005)

Origins A Perfect World for Eyes and Yonka Phyto Contour


----------



## Sushi_Flower (May 14, 2005)

Enchanted Eye Cream from Lush - SO moisturising and beautifull, it's made of natural ingredients. Get a sample and you will love it.


----------



## Midgard (May 14, 2005)

For day Biotherm D-Stress and for night Clarins Special Eye Contour Balm.


----------



## Shawna (May 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Hydra-Deto2x Eyes (Biotherm) is my fave. I already tested Source Therapie Eyes, but its just nice for dry skin, so its not for me. (I want something for my dark undereyes circles)_

 
Does this help with dark circles?  I know you work for them so I hope you can help.  I have the original hydradetox, but it never really helped with my circles.  Is the hydradetox2 better?  I might have to try it.


----------



## user2 (May 14, 2005)

I love MACs fast response eye cream! But maybe because its the first one I've ever used


----------



## devilzwind (May 19, 2005)

the perfect potion herbal eye renewal


----------



## sincitylulu (Aug 11, 2005)

MAC fast response eye cream!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 15, 2005)

Is there anything really powerfull that can work on extremely dark circles which seem to be permanant? Stuff with Kojic acid, vitamin k and hydroquinin is supposed to help but i can't find any in the shops in the UK. I don't want to mail order or get it from the internet.


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 3, 2005)

I've been using it for just over a month everyday and results have been noticed, less dark eye circles and my one fine line is gently disappearing.

Aesop parsley seed eye serum (then put your moisturiser/creamier eye cream on top to 'seal' it). I don't even have the full-size, just squeezed 3 sample sachets into a screw-top  vial.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 3, 2005)

updated since i've switched to biotherm!  
biotherm age fitness eye
biotherm source therapie eye
biotherm densite lift eye (for nighttime)


----------



## eposton (Oct 7, 2005)

Aloette Eye Creme


----------



## Rowan (Oct 7, 2005)

I like Pond's Age DefEye.  I have some samples of an eye cream from Shu Uemura that I like too.  I may plunk down the money for it in the future, if I decide I like it enough.


----------



## persey (Oct 8, 2005)

The discontinued, of course, Mary Kay Instant Action Eye Cream.  It moisturized and brightened and was dirt cheap.  I still haven't found a pricey one that does an equivalent job on me.


----------



## Incus (Oct 9, 2005)

during the day: Mac's rapid response cream
at night: either jojoba oil or Mac's eye moisture feed


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 17, 2005)

I got given some samples of a brand called 'Sense' (pronounced Sen-say, it has an acute accent on the 'e') and their eye nourisher is fantastic. Really sinks in and makes fine eye lines go away...for a while. 

The name of the company is 'Usana' and they exist in USA, Singapore, and Australia. It sounds and feels like a Japanese skincare line in many ways, so keep your eyes open for news.


----------



## kare31 (Oct 20, 2005)

Kiehls Avocado eye treatment.  This feels like butter on my skin, and does not migrate into the eye area.


----------

